# First Post



## samborambo (Aug 27, 2008)

Are you aware of the inefficiency of running an auto trans? You could be dropping as much as 25% of your energy/power in the auto. Have you considered setting up a fixed gear reduction drive? Toothed belt drives don't require lubrication and are very efficient. I don't know the layout of your vehicle but if the differential is seperate from the transmission and has bearings that can handle the radial forces of a belt drive then this would be a much superior option.

Of course, with a fixed ratio reduction, you may have to spend a little time working out the correct ratio to give a good balance of acceleration and top speed. I can help with this. Also, you'll have to take into account radial forces on the motor and differential. The belt/pulley manufacturer should be able to help with this. What motor are you using?

Just a suggestion.

Sam.


----------



## A&P (Jun 25, 2009)

Fastback, If I Recall Correctly (IIRC) the floor pan for the automatic transmission is a little different then the one for the manual tranny. I may be wrong here as this goes contrary to VWs policy of using as many standardized parts as possible. Yet I seem to recall running into this before. I think that putting a manual into your Type 3 is do-able with a little modification.

I think that using the original tranny, at least at first, is a good idea especially for us first time builders.

Please keep this blog up! As I am thinking about doing something similar with one of my own squarebacks. 

Also, thanks for letting the old ICE be of use to someone wishing to repair/restore another Type 3, Matt Whitt


----------



## Renny_D (Apr 21, 2009)

Am I reading you right, you're removing the Torque converter and coupling the engine directly to the auto trans. If you can solve the pump return from where the torque converter used to sit I think you will have a great set up. An auto tranny is actually both stronger and shifts faster. The VW auto is reallly cool in that it is a full manual valve body. Post up some pics. It sounds really cool.

Thanks
Renny


----------



## metalana (Jun 1, 2009)

I am going to try a 99 Cavalier with an automatic transmission. I am trying to decided if I should have the converter modified or just use a resistor to tell the pot box go to 200 rpm's or what ever is needed to activate the pump in the transmission when placed in Drive or Reverse. 

Here is a company that will change the torque converter to work with an electric motor. Does anyone know what they do to it? 

Thanks 
Dave


----------

